# How to put weight on a horse



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

What a great idea, im sure it will help alot of horse owners. 
Thankyou


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you have a great website. 

One thing I would change "A good way to know how much hay to give a horse is to remember to provide hay that equals 2 percent of the horse's body weight, each day." In my opinion and research it is best to give an underweight horse free choice good quality hay. It's a lot healthier than feeding him/her several pounds of grain + hay. Everything that I've read has shown that you want to absolutely maximize hay intake and minimize grain. Only add grain if the highest quality hay isn't helping the horse gain weight. 

Also, corn oil doesn't have the best balance of omega 3's and 6's, I believe soybean oil is a better oil to feed or flax is very good. Corn oil will do, it just isn't the best. 

Altogether though I think you did a great job and have a very helpful website. Also, it's beautifully designed w/ great pics! If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> In my opinion and research it is best to give an underweight horse free choice good quality hay. It's a lot healthier than feeding him/her several pounds of grain + hay. Everything that I've read has shown that you want to absolutely maximize hay intake and minimize grain. Only add grain if the highest quality hay isn't helping the horse gain weight.


I agree.
We always start with more/free choice hay for weight, grain AND lots of work to build muscle. Adding weight takes time, and we only consider adding grain/feed if hay alone won't do it.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks this is just what i needed we have been trying so hard to get weight on my boy these passed couple of months the vet cleared him and says it's his age(he's about 21-22)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Great website!*

Great start to a really good website! what a great idea. Good for you for putting this up free of cost, really good of you. Looking forwards to seeing your progress on the site. Great work!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Thanks this is just what i needed we have been trying so hard to get weight on my boy these passed couple of months the vet cleared him and says it's his age(he's about 21-22)


 Yeah our new fella's a 21 yr old tb that's been out of work for 12 months. Have thrown a round of meadow hay in for him, and he gets a little bit of hard feed morning and night and I'm preparing to start lunging him lightly again soon. He has gained condition so well from just this. I'd prefer as well not to just stack the weight on them as quickly as possible, it's better for their health to let them gradually gain condition


----------



## horselovnfool (Nov 4, 2009)

*More To Come*

I want to thank everyone for checking out the site and thank you for all the kind words. 
Please check back often for new and upcoming topics. I will be adding tips to the site on proper hoof, teeth and grooming care. 
I feel that everyone who loves horses (and if you are on this forum, that means you) should have the knowledge and information on hand, without cost, to better prepair youself if and or when any of these problems may occur. 
The only thing that I ask is please help me spread the word about my site. I know that there are a lot of people who are looking for answers, and I feel with the information posted within the site may be able to help them.

Again, Thank you all and happy riding!

Thank You!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for making this, I will send this to my friend who's TB mare is about 300 lbs underweight and can't gain, even while on 2 cans of oats a day. :|


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Have her try cutting out the oats and feeding her better quality hay. Possibly an alfalfa mix. More grain is usually not the answer with skinny horses..


----------

